# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  10mo Curso APTCH - Trujillo Perú !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola comparto algunas fotos del 10mo curso APTCH 2010. 
Saludos,  IMG_5246.jpgIMG_1159.jpgBiofertil dia1aptch.jpgIMG_5219.jpgsorteoemcd´s.jpg  Temas similares: Venta de cruciferas: Repollo, coliflor y brocoli - trujillo Certificacion organica - trujillo 2010 Certificación Orgánica y de Comercio Justo Para la Agroexportación 27 ago 2010 - UNT Trujillo !!! II Feria Nacional de Integración de Productores Agroindustriales (Trujillo) II Feria Agropecuaria - Zootecnia 2009 (Trujillo)

----------

